# Getting back into the swing of things...



## abbeh15 (Sep 23, 2010)

I used to draw a lot with good old pencil and paper, but was never good at coloring. Last year I delved into digital coloring and was pleasantly surprised with the results. I drew and colored a few goldfish and here are my favorites:









red and white ranchu









calico crown pearlscale









phillie blue veiltail goldfish 

I haven't drawn in a while and I feel now is a good time to start. I'm going to draw one of my bettas this time around. It will take several days for me to complete with a 3 year and 4 month old keeping my hands full. I will post updates often though.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Very pretty, I love the little face on the ranchu and the VT is lovely.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty and colorful!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, I want to hug the Ranchu!    *squeee*


----------

